# Does anyone here need an employee?



## Sirius (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone here own their own business, and need some summer help from a strapping, dependable 35 year old man? Do you work for a nursery or other business that could use an extra set of hands? I couldn't be more serious. I just spent the last week applying at the three local hospitals, only to be told the same thing...we can't use you.

I just went back to school for two years, only to find out I am stuck in the one area of the country where nobody wants me. I guess that's what I get for settling down in a rural community. Student loans are starting to pile up and the wife is looking at me funny. I think she might be trying to figure out how much my organs are worth on the black market.

I am willing to travel anywhere in the continental United States.

*Note: I am not willing to do anything related to the "adult" services industry. I am not that desperate, yet.


----------



## Shiva (May 10, 2011)

Wish you luck John.


----------



## Sirius (May 10, 2011)

Thanks. I figured maybe if I grovel enough, the universe will cut me some slack and grant me an interview, at least.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> *Note: I am not willing to do anything related to the "adult" services industry. I am not that desperate, yet.



Wow, are you that sexy? :rollhappy: oke: :drool:

Listen, I feel for you. This time in history is a challenge to say the least. My sister is a practicing nurse in the greater New York area and she says getting jobs there is tough right now. Everybody says this economic situation is the pits and honestly, I'm not so sure we are going to spring out of it anytime soon - at least for those who wish to have meaningful work.

Scary fact - over the last 3 years the number of people working in the US over 60 years of age is up 20% - that has a double effect - it takes away job opportunities for younger folk at all levels of employment and it puts people to work who wanted to be finished with working. Now there are a staggering number of would be retirees who are thinking that they have no choice but to work until 70 and even beyond. Of course, trying to get a job if you are above a "certain limit" is tough, tough, tough...so a huge catch 22.

Fingers crossed for you and everyone like you. I wish you the best.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

I can comiserate over the health care jb hunt situation.

One of my sons is an army medic (and a trainer) and still in Reserves. Can't get his certification reciprocity from the Army to get EMT cert in TN, but constantly turned down for tech assistant jobs as "over qualified".

The Army is turning him into a "lifer" on part time deployment at a time.

So I guess he's going back to gun smithing and sales. (Apparently a super profitable market these days).


----------



## John Boy (May 10, 2011)

Wish you all the luck you can get; I've been in your shoes about 15 Month ago, so I know quite intimatly what your talking about. Now I'm in a different country (where I don't want to be) doing a job I never wanted to do again... But it pays for the bills (and my camera)...


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2011)

My employer has some stuff in MO but I don't think there's anything much listed right now that would be that interesting to you.  Its contract though so you wouldn't be stuck with it forever. 

You're into cool decorative art and stuff, have you checked out any local galleries? What about the local museums? I mean, if you're willing to do anything, retail's certainly an option. 

Just throwing stuff out there. Hang in.


----------



## Sirius (May 10, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, are you that sexy? :rollhappy: oke: :drool:



No, no I'm not. :rollhappy:

As for the state of healthcare hiring in this country, it is very bad. My wife is a nurse, and used to make killer money on the road. Now, recruiters don't return her phone calls. She interviewed at two of the same hospitals I did. They turned her down as well. She has a bachelor's degree, 15 years of experience and letters of recommendation out the wazoo, but it doesn't matter. There are new grads to be hired, at rock bottom wages. Just not this new grad. 

Our friend Robert just got a job as an over-the-road truck driver. He is a trained firefighter and EMT. Nobody will hire him. We have other friends who just moved to Texas to find work. I think we may be looking at a move.


----------



## Sirius (May 10, 2011)

Heather said:


> My employer has some stuff in MO but I don't think there's anything much listed right now that would be that interesting to you.  Its contract though so you wouldn't be stuck with it forever.
> 
> You're into cool decorative art and stuff, have you checked out any local galleries? What about the local museums? I mean, if you're willing to do anything, retail's certainly an option.
> 
> Just throwing stuff out there. Hang in.



The gallery I was trying to get into closed shop. That's where I was using the pottery equipment. The owner had a nervous breakdown and never recovered. I feel bad for him. I still have some clay, maybe I should start making orchid pots. 

This week I am applying at Lowes, Home Depot, etc. Maybe I can still get on the garden center staff somewhere for the summer. Better than nothing.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> No, no I'm not. :rollhappy:
> 
> As for the state of healthcare hiring in this country, it is very bad. My wife is a nurse, and used to make killer money on the road. Now, recruiters don't return her phone calls. She interviewed at two of the same hospitals I did. They turned her down as well. She has a bachelor's degree, 15 years of experience and letters of recommendation out the wazoo, but it doesn't matter. There are new grads to be hired, at rock bottom wages. Just not this new grad.
> .



I don't get it either. All the news is how understaffed the health system is and what a big growth industry it is... but from what I can tell is that it only applies if you want a minimum wage job, (or salary with 60 hours per week).


----------



## paphreek (May 10, 2011)

Three main points concerning the health care hiring down turn:
1. As stated above, because of the economic uncertainty, workers who would normally be retiring are holding onto their jobs longer.
2. Experienced workers who were not working or only working part time are taking more hours due to unemployment of spouses.
3. There is less demand for health care as workers lose health care benefits. This is even happening to the employed as companies take advantage of the down turn to cut benefits and wages.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2011)

Around here, it seems like hospitals are always cutting staff, and then later they hire more. Probably cheaper...

Good luck, John!


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2011)

I can't help you but I wish you a lot of luck with your job hunt.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2011)

Try
http://www.mdanderson.org/careers/index.html

and
http://www.texaschildrens.org/allabout/careers/default.aspx
and maybe here.
http://www.memorialhermann.org/careers/


----------



## hchan (May 13, 2011)

Hang in there!! Good luck with the interviews at the retail places, at least it would tide you over. It'd be a shame if you had to move...


----------



## tocarmar (May 13, 2011)

Very bad here I used to work at Wal-Mart. They keep firing people but not hirirg at all to replace workers.


----------



## jjkOC (May 13, 2011)

John, Where about's do you live? I wish I had seen your thread earlier. There was just a career fair for Armstrong Garden Center at Mt. SAC, CA. I wonder if you might check out Armstrong's in your area? Maybe they have similar openings for horticultural/management positions?


----------



## Sirius (May 13, 2011)

We live in Missouri. I am filling out applications locally, but if nothing materializes, we are moving. Moving would actually be a blessing at this point. We used to travel with my wife's job, so going back on the road is our biggest desire actually.

I called another hospital today and talked with the department manager. He told me next week they are going to be calling people in for interviews. Fingers crossed.

My wife just got an interview, but the hospital hasn't told her yet if they are looking for full time, part time or other. They are interviewing a bunch of newly graduated nursing students, so we are cautiously optimistic that they will want someone experienced and be willing to pay for it.


----------



## jjkOC (May 13, 2011)

I hope that either you or your wife will get a job soon. Jobs have been meager here too. Please let us all know how it goes!


----------

